# What are you Drinking right now?



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Right now, I'm drinking Diet Coke with Cherry. Yes, diet. I actually prefer it over the standard Cherry Coke.

What's everyone else drinking?


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 17, 2008)

Just got back from sailing, won some rum, so coruba and ummmm coke or orange juice.


----------



## Zorn (Jan 17, 2008)

water


----------



## Rayder (Jan 17, 2008)

Generic grape soda from Giant Eagle.

It turns your poop green!


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> Generic grape soda from Giant Eagle.
> 
> It turns your poop green!Â



Oshi, I gotta get me some of that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE (13:00): Still drinking diet coke with cherry.


----------



## azotyp (Jan 17, 2008)

Apple juice.


----------



## TaMs (Jan 17, 2008)

Milk atm.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 17, 2008)

dr pepper zero


----------



## theman69 (Jan 17, 2008)

my own saliva :/


----------



## xalphax (Jan 17, 2008)

sparkling water


----------



## Orc (Jan 17, 2008)

Cointreau and 7up lol ... I usually have margaritas everyday but ran out of tequila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:


QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Generic grape soda from Giant Eagle.
> ...



OH SHI- I wish I can get that here.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 17, 2008)

a virgin toddy (lemon, honey and hot water, minus the jack daniels)


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 17, 2008)

Holy shit water!

Not drank booze since Monday and I'm not sure why. I have lots of rum, whiskey and wine and I've not had any this week.

I'm scared.

EDIT: That should read, Holy shit...water! Not something that is erm Jesus's runny bum fluid.


----------



## JPH (Jan 17, 2008)

Just came out of lunch with a cold half-pint of chocolate milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drinkin' it in computer class


----------



## MakubeX (Jan 17, 2008)

Drinking some mate! (for those who doesnt know what it is... wikipedia is your friend http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_(beverage) )


----------



## greyhound (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(MakubeX @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> Drinking some mate! (for those who doesnt know what it is... wikipedia is your friend http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_(beverage) )



i saw the name and thought of the bubble bath that was around when i was a kid, matey. The bottles were shaped like people.

I'm drinking boring orange cordial, I long for a new and exotic flavour

EDIT: WTF? mate is weird


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 17, 2008)

Pepsi, lads, Pepsi. The breakfast of champions and the beverage of kings!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 17, 2008)

Drank too much beer last night.. drinking just water today..



QUOTE(MakubeX @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> Drinking some mate! (for those who doesnt know what it is... wikipedia is your friend http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_(beverage) )



That's very common around here (South Brazil)..


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> Pepsi, lads, Pepsi. The breakfast of champions and the beverage of kings!


Drinking the good old fashioned...water. I also believe in the the Pepsi, the beverage of kings. coca cola is for the weak, and besides it's not sweet enough


----------



## Osaka (Jan 17, 2008)

pepsi!


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I ran out of Diet Dew, or that's what I'd be drinking...so now..it's straight black coffee with a package of cocoa mixed in to make a weird creamy mocha... Hey, I take what I can get in the break room at work.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know if this counts, but I'm eating midget gems which makes your saliva all fruity, so it's kinda like drinking...


----------



## Hitto (Jan 17, 2008)

beer.


----------



## EarthBound (Jan 17, 2008)

bawls!


----------



## usmagen (Jan 18, 2008)

beeeeeer! i so long for you..


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2008)

Orange banana strawberry juice.  From Tropicana.  Yeah...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 18, 2008)

coffee!


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 18, 2008)

Coca Cola. Much better then Pepsi IMHO


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> Coca Cola. Much better then Pepsi IMHO


Agreed, Pepsi tastes like a supermarket brand trying to copy Coke.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 18, 2008)

ThunderHead India Pale Ale, from Pyramid Breweries. Good stuff.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 18, 2008)

channel island milk


----------



## controlio (Jan 18, 2008)

coffee...i love coffee...
found a funny side where you can calculate how much caffein you can take until you die...
http://www.energyfiend.com/death-by-caffeine/


----------



## cubin' (Jan 18, 2008)

drining water to sober up. ill have a coffee when ive replaced my body with essensial fluids.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> drining water to sober up. ill have a coffee when ive replaced my body with essensial fluids.



Drink hair of the dog, like a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (kidding lol)

Still drinking... diet coke with cherry. I have been drinking other things since though, honest...


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 19, 2008)

Waterz.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm drinking Strongbow!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

orange juice !


----------



## User200 (Jan 20, 2008)

Indian Tea


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 20, 2008)

Natural Spring Water, my favorite!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2008)

BONEMONKEY ENARGY DRANK!
RARRRRRRRRRHHHHHH!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 20, 2008)

Pepsi!


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 20, 2008)

Tea (like that was hard to guess)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jan 20, 2008)

Condensed milk


----------



## The Teej (Jan 20, 2008)

4x Pint of Strongbow
3x 2 shots of JD and coke

Safe to say, I'm half cut, lol


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 20, 2008)

I just finished some Gatorade Lime Rain.


----------



## golden (Jan 21, 2008)

Man not many of you drink healthy do you?


----------



## cubin' (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm drinking James Squire's Golden Ale. First time I've tried it and here is my quick review:

It's quite tasty! Light and refreshing with enough flavor to enjoy with a meal (prob. goes nice with chicken I'd imagine). Smells like tropical fruit with a hint of honey and tastes smooth with passionfruit hop flavours and has a slightly sweet juiciness to it finishing with a restrained bitterness on the tip of the tongue. Drinks like a lager and tastes like an Ale. A perfect brew for the summer. 

If you're in Australia give it a try!


----------



## The Teej (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> 4x Pint of Strongbow
> 3x 2 shots of JD and coke
> 
> Safe to say, I'm half cut, lol



Boy I'm glad that's the only thing I posted last night...

Lol, drinking water today...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 3, 2008)

beer!


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 3, 2008)

Peach-orange juice. Orange juice is ewww. Peach juice is too expensive. This is the perfect compromise.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 3, 2008)

Water. As I mostly do.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

water ftw


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 4, 2008)

Cough medicine, aka whiskey.


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 4, 2008)

Glorious H2O


----------



## Orc (Feb 4, 2008)

Soy milk... too early for alcohol


----------



## DaMummy (Feb 4, 2008)

carribou lou


----------



## Turmoil (Feb 4, 2008)

Bourbon of course!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 4, 2008)

tea, no sugar, no milk & no honey


----------



## Westside (Feb 4, 2008)

Fermented Horse milk.  Yum.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 4, 2008)

Generic cola.  Tastes good enough.


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 4, 2008)

Danone Vitalinea Frizzy. Hell, don't ask me what it is but it tastes decently and it was the only thing I could find >_>


----------



## Orc (Feb 4, 2008)

A few minutes ago, brandy (Empe for Filipinos out there lol), cheap powdered juice and some coke.
Right now, Pocari Sweat (the powdered ones that come in big sachets)...
Later (in a few hours), nice nice shots of espresso + a big mug of instant coffee (Nescafe Cap Columbie)...

Now only if my alarm clock actually woke me up...


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

2 half-pints of Barber's chocolate milk


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 5, 2008)

Fruit punch.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 5, 2008)

Coffee!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2008)

Dr. Pepper FTW!


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 6, 2008)

Water. No more whiskey.


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 6, 2008)

Water; I'm ill.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 6, 2008)

Schweppes Lemonade, my love.


----------



## pikirika (Feb 6, 2008)

Barley soda


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 6, 2008)

1% fat milk


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2008)

Iced Tea.

yummy


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

Skim milk. Terrible with the cough drop I'm also consuming.


----------

